# Frame/fork protection Tape.



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Just found this. Gorilla glue clear repair tape. Used it on my frame and is awesome. Adheres to curves well and you can pull it off easy. It says it is UV protective and won't yellow. Helicopter tape or racers tape is excellent but pricey. I don't work for the company just a tape fanatic and can't go ride because I'm sick. Haha.







.

Gorilla Glue - Clear Tape

Specs: 
Gorilla glue clear repair tape: 1.88" X 27', 7mils thick for 7 bucks. 
Helicopter tape: 2.0" X 30', 8mils thick for 43 bucks.


----------



## steveohio (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm using geniune 3m Di-Noc carbon fiber decals. Looks awsome.
Also using some for for a chainstay protector, crank arm protector, as well as a top tube protector for my frame bag. 

The combination of completely debadged Titanium and Carbon fiber is oh so sexy. 
Just need to remove a few small logos on stuff like the QR clamps on the seat/skewers and Ill be completely logo-free!

Cost me $13 to get 2 square feet, more than enough to get all those parts done up. You could probably make a fake CF bike for about $25 and a few hours.

Can be molded to any size or shape. I'm sure you've seen some cars done up with this stuff.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

aliikane said:


> Just found this. Gorilla glue clear repair tape. Used it on my frame and is awesome. Adheres to curves well and you can pull it off easy. It says it is UV protective and won't yellow. Helicopter tape or racers tape is excellent but pricey. I don't work for the company just a tape fanatic and can't go ride because I'm sick. Haha.
> 
> View attachment 865335
> .
> ...


Does this leave a residue when removed?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

steveohio said:


> I'm using geniune 3m Di-Noc carbon fiber decals. Looks awsome.
> Also using some for for a chainstay protector, crank arm protector, as well as a top tube protector for my frame bag.
> 
> The combination of completely debadged Titanium and Carbon fiber is oh so sexy.
> ...


Where do you buy it?


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

That 3M carbon fiber tape looks good. That would be so funny to make a fake carbon frame with it.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't have long term experience with it. However, when I was taping up my frame, I pulled off a few pieces and no residue. 

I went a little mental with the tape on my frame and you can't really notice it.


----------



## mayonays (Oct 22, 2010)

It is a bit pricey, but the 3M Scotchguard paint protection film is great stuff! I got a 4'x8" roll of it and it's enough to tape a couple of bikes. I put it on the downtube, headtube, and random spots where there's cable rub. Comes off super easy and leaves no residue.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

One could always get the Camo tape sporting goods stores sell for camouflaging Compound Bows. It's Cloth and does not leave residue. My bike is "worn" so no point in taping off anything.


----------



## skimmo87 (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought some Lime Green Duct Tape $2.99, layered the chainstay twice. Can't hear the chain smacking anymore and has good contrast on blue frame! Why spend more for "special" tape... its all just tape! Even tennis racquet overgrip would work great, the rubber is thick and therefore reduces the sound made by the chain as well and protects chainstay. Overgrip will cost about $10, a surfboard traction pad wrapped around would work well too.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

skimmo87 said:


> I bought some Lime Green Duct Tape $2.99, layered the chainstay twice. Can't hear the chain smacking anymore and has good contrast on blue frame! Why spend more for "special" tape... its all just tape! Even tennis racquet overgrip would work great, the rubber is thick and therefore reduces the sound made by the chain as well and protects chainstay. Overgrip will cost about $10, a surfboard traction pad wrapped around would work well too.


Yeah, I use an old tube and wrap the chainstay then use Gorilla duct tape to cover it. It is very sturdy.


----------



## Six Nine 53 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Gorilla clear repair tape*

Now that the gorilla clear repair tape has been on your bike for a while, are you still happy with it? I'm thinking of giving it a try. Thanks!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Travis Bickle said:


> Where do you buy it?


Lowe's has it in the paint department.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

juat did mine a few nights ago. put 2 layers on the down tube and 3-4 on he chain stay.

Goes on really really well. hard to see it. Time will tell how well it stays on but I used clear sticker vinyl before and it was decent. The Gorilla seems very tough

And only 7 bucks!


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Tip from experience: when doing this, make sure to round off the corners on the strips you apply. This limits the ability of dirt to get under said corners, and keeps your tape job looking fresh longer. Also, if you wet the part of the bike you're going to apply the tape to, it allows you to move the tape around a bit once it's on.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Good tips right there!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have never tried the Gorilla Tape, but have used the 3M Helicopter tape and there's a bit of a learning curve. I've done all of my bikes in this stuff and I love it.


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

Would you still recommend the Gorilla Repair Tape?


----------



## Six Nine 53 (Dec 9, 2014)

So far I would HIGHLY recommend the clear Gorilla Tape. It hasn't come off or yellowed after one season. I put a double layer on the chain stay below the chain, and I can see that it has taken some hits from chain slap. I don't see any damage to the tape anywhere else that I applied it (bottom of down tube and bottom bracket for example). Washing the bike had no effect on the tape. It didn't loosen up.

Once I'm done riding for the season I'm going to pull some of it off and replace it. I'm curious to see if it has protected the paint. I also want to see if it is so strong that it pulls the paint off the frame. I will report back in a few weeks to let you know how it goes.


----------



## BikesFloat (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the update. How did you go about cutting the tape to size for the various parts of your frame? Did you use the tip from rpearce above or did you just use the width on the roll for everything?


----------



## Six Nine 53 (Dec 9, 2014)

I used the full width of the tape for everything. I don't recall any areas where I needed narrower tape. The only thing I don't like about the tape is that it has a "serrated" edge so you can tear it by hand. I have a wide down tube, and needed to use two pieces side-by-side. The serrated edge makes it had to butt two pieces up to each other. I ultimately just did a 1/8" overlap and that worked great. Plus, no one ever sees the bottom of their down tube, unless you flip the bike over. I did not wet the tape as rpearce suggested.


----------



## Natalie Portman (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the Gorilla Tape tip. I've also found Scotch Restickable Dots a good option for protecting and holding housing in place.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm using Crankskins. Works great, just cut it into shape. No more cable rub on the frame!


----------



## Six Nine 53 (Dec 9, 2014)

*Gorilla Tape Follow-up*



Six Nine 53 said:


> I used the full width of the tape for everything. I don't recall any areas where I needed narrower tape. The only thing I don't like about the tape is that it has a "serrated" edge so you can tear it by hand. I have a wide down tube, and needed to use two pieces side-by-side. The serrated edge makes it had to butt two pieces up to each other. I ultimately just did a 1/8" overlap and that worked great. Plus, no one ever sees the bottom of their down tube, unless you flip the bike over. I did not wet the tape as rpearce suggested.


I finally got around to replacing the tape on the chainstay. That's the only place where the tape was damaged.

The tape was hacked up a little by chain slap. The tape was extremely difficult to remove. I guess that's a good thing. You certainly don't want the tape coming off easily.

While the tape on the chainstay was damaged, there was no damage to the paint from the chain. After I finally removed all of the tape, I used "UN-DU" adhesive remover as recommended by Gorilla to remove the glue residue. Even while using the product they recommended, it was very difficult to remove the left over adhesive.

Don't get me wrong. I'm happy with the clear repair. It's in great shape everywhere else on the bike and did it's job to protect the frame against damage. I'm going to put another strip of tape on the chainstay, but I'm also adding a chain tensioner to the bike this year. Once I do that, I don't think I'll need to replace the tape again.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been using 3M Polyurethane Protective Tape 8663 or 8671. A thicker, vinyl like tape. Variable thickness available with the thicker stuff often referred to as helicopter tape. 

I' have only removed it a few times in a few places and found it easy enough to remove and clean up for another application if necessary.


----------



## Six Nine 53 (Dec 9, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> I've been using 3M Polyurethane Protective Tape 8663 or 8671. A thicker, vinyl like tape. Variable thickness available with the thicker stuff often referred to as helicopter tape.
> 
> I' have only removed it a few times in a few places and found it easy enough to remove and clean up for another application if necessary.


The reason I was interested in the Gorilla Clear Repair tape is because it is a fraction of the price of the 3M tape. I've used both, and for the price, I'll stick with a $5 roll of Gorilla Clear Repair versus $200 for a roll of 3M tape.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Six Nine 53 said:


> The reason I was interested in the Gorilla Clear Repair tape is because it is a fraction of the price of the 3M tape. I've used both, and for the price, I'll stick with a $5 roll of Gorilla Clear Repair versus $200 for a roll of 3M tape.


WOW! Where did you get that price!?

I paid $32 for 2" x 30 feet on Amazon about a year ago. This was the actual 3M brand. You can also find ISG tapes that appear to be the same. There are several different thickness available. The thicker, the more expensive.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

As an added note, the polyurethane tape will conform to convex and concave shapes that I'm betting the Gorilla Brand will not accomplish. The 3M or same type polyurethane tapes are stretchy. It comes with a little 'learning curve', but most pick this up pretty quickly. There are a number of tricks to obtain mounting on curved surfaces that can be Goggled. I been able to get it cleanly mounted on some curved frames parts that initially, I thought impossible.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> WOW! Where did you get that price!?
> 
> I paid $32 for 2" x 30 feet on Amazon about a year ago. This was the actual 3M brand. You can also find ISG tapes that appear to be the same. There are several different thickness available. The thicker, the more expensive.


I'm thinking his $200 quote must have been for a big roll to cover an automobile front end and hood.


----------



## chet wright (Oct 30, 2005)

I used the Gorilla clear tape. My complaint is the edge is serrated, and dust gets in there. cutting tape even and square isn't easy. Going to look at 3M.
Bike shield kits are hard to find in gloss. Not sure why. They say you can re-position easily.
Anyone use it? $40 for oversize kit


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I go raw, a scratch just shows battle action.


----------



## chet wright (Oct 30, 2005)

To each his own, I spose.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

3m bra tape off amazon, use youtube to learn vinyl decal install. 3m bra tape is cheapish.

Gorilla clear works great too but 3m leading edge (bra)tape is easier to deal with clean edges. Its backed like a decal so you can use scissors to round any corners so you dont have to deal with corners lifting.

And 3m tape is all that these expensive "bike armor tapes" are. Nothing more, just pre cut for you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Clear Gorilla tape and 3M polyurethane helicopter are completely different in both thickness and resiliency. The only thing they have in common is clear and self-adhesive.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

I just peeled of the gorilla tape on the top tube. I'm impressed that it protected my paint after a couple bar spin crashes (shifters and brakes interfere) the tape was damaged but frame was mint. 

Down side after 3 seasons it came of in a couple parts, but left lots of residue behind. Some wd40 and a cloth got it all off easy enough and wow we puts a nice polish on the bike! I have a new bike coming and I might try the 3m. I'd love to be able to cut and trim with a backing on.


----------



## ac1000 (Jan 2, 2014)

chet wright said:


> I used the Gorilla clear tape. My complaint is the edge is serrated, and dust gets in there. cutting tape even and square isn't easy. Going to look at 3M.


Put a length of tape on parchment paper. (available at grocery stores for baking)
Then with a sharp knife and straightedge, cut off the serrated part.
You can also cut it to the correct length and round the corners with scissors.
Now the tape is a perfectly sized sticker.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Why bother with Gorilla tape for paint or frame protection. It's packaging tape with good adhesive.


----------



## ALimon (Oct 12, 2017)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I go raw, a scratch just shows battle action.


I always tape my bikes and I get top dollar when I sell them. Battle scarred bikes = **** resale


----------

